# Winnipeg soldier admits beating triplet sons



## GAP (22 Sep 2007)

This is going to be used against the military community in a variety of ways, especially if there starts being a PTSD connection.....

No bail for soldier-dad accused of beating sons
Sat Sep 22 2007 By Mike McIntyre
Article Link

A Winnipeg soldier charged with seriously assaulting his six-month-old triplet sons must remain in jail pending his trial, a judge ruled Friday. 
The 24-year-old accused -- whose name is not being published because Child and Family Services has seized his children -- was denied bail following an hour-long hearing. 

A court-ordered ban prevents specific details from being published. 

The man's lawyer, Leala Hewak, said he is "very upset" by the decision and will likely appeal next month to the Court of Queen's Bench. 

Her client was first arrested in late August after one of the babies was rushed to hospital suffering serious injuries, including fractured ribs, a punctured lung and contusions to his liver. 

Family members claim the baby was injured as the result of an accident, not an intentional criminal act.   
Provincial court Judge Howard Collerman agreed to release the man on bail days after the original arrest, despite objections from the Crown. He cited strong military support for the accused, which included a promise to keep him under 24-hour supervision on the base. 

Police re-arrested the man last week and charged him with aggravated assault against the other babies, following an ongoing probe. The charge involving the initial boy was also upgraded. 

Hewak said Friday the same support is still there for her client, but Judge Ken Champagne denied his bail request. 

The soldier did a two-month stint in Kandahar last year and has been having trouble sleeping ever since, according to family. The man and his 22-year-old wife were also raising their two-year-old son. 

Family members came forward earlier this week to complain they had made repeated pleas for help from the provincial government and Canadian Forces that fell on deaf ears. 


www.mikeoncrime.com


----------



## PMedMoe (22 Sep 2007)

Yep, he's going to cry PTSD, judging from the last paragraph there.
If he is guilty, I'm glad he didn't get bail and I hope he rots in prison.


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (22 Sep 2007)

Lets get this straight right now folks.............................ANYONE who gets into trouble that has even smelled Afghanistan is going to make sure that is mentioned to the press/jury and/or judge. Any lawyer would be a fool not too.

GET USED TO IT..................its going to get worse.

Heck, when they come for me, my lawyer will say its because I typed Afghanistan too much while duty-modding on that "_terrible/hellish ARMY.ca website_" and am now suffering sympathy PTSD. :


----------



## beach_bum (22 Sep 2007)

I just hope that those babies are all going to be okay.


----------



## geo (23 Sep 2007)

+1 Bruce

TO the little ones.... get well soon!


----------



## IN HOC SIGNO (23 Sep 2007)

beach_bum said:
			
		

> I just hope that those babies are all going to be okay.



+1 to that beach bum and I hope that those who need the help....i.e. the soldier and his wife... both get help and that it helps them to be better parents. There are 3 little ones depending on them and I'd hate to see them end up in the family services foster system. having said that if this guy can't amend his parenting style then they need to be somewhere safer than in his custody. It's a very sad situation by the sounds of things.


----------



## tomahawk6 (24 Sep 2007)

IN HOC SIGNO said:
			
		

> +1 to that beach bum and I hope that those who need the help....i.e. the soldier and his wife... both get help and that it helps them to be better parents. There are 3 little ones depending on them and I'd hate to see them end up in the family services foster system. having said that if this guy can't amend his parenting style then they need to be somewhere safer than in his custody. It's a very sad situation by the sounds of things.



Well said Padre.


----------



## GUNS (26 Sep 2007)

Time to bring back the "Blanket Party" :evil:

There is no reason on earth why children should be made to suffer.

I would sooner do harm to myself than my children.

Hope the children remain safe and their father receives his just rewards.


----------



## 1feral1 (26 Sep 2007)

I've been back 6 months now, and I still can't sleep! We all have some issues (no matter which war we were in), some bigger, some smaller.

No reason to beat a child, there never is. Thats as weak as it gets, and quite disgusting to say the least.

Let this maggot rot in cells!

Just how long will it be until we hear the word PTSD in the headlines with this person!


Wes


----------



## Cpl4Life (11 Oct 2007)

I pray the child fully recovers and the man receives the help he needs and the family receives the help they need without us who are not in the know judging them.  I believe it is not our place to judge others.... especially without being in their shoes.  I believe judgement is reserved for a power higher than you or I.


----------



## X-mo-1979 (20 Jun 2008)

Winnipeg soldier admits beating triplet sons
Mike McIntyre ,  Winnipeg Free Press
Published: Wednesday, June 18, 2008
WINNIPEG - A Winnipeg-based soldier with an explosive temper admits he repeatedly assaulted his six-month-old triplet sons - and says he likely would have killed them, if not for police intervention.

The tiny victims were suffering from a total of 19 broken bones when they were taken to hospital last September. They have since recovered.

Their 25-year-old father - who can't be named to protect the victims' identities - has now pleaded guilty to assault causing bodily harm. 

These three babies are screaming at me 24/7. I'm frustrated all the time. I know I'm hurting them . . . but they all set me off sometimes," the man told police in a lengthy videotaped statement after his arrest.

Crown attorney Jennifer Mann told court Wednesday the man's disconnection with his children was painfully obvious: He didn't know their birthdate and said he couldn't tell them apart.

"They're just A, B and C to me," he told police. 

He admitted to having a "horrible" temper and said their constant crying caused him to lash out. But he admits even little things - such as bad radio programs or even people staring at him - can set him off.

"It doesn't take much," he said, adding he was thankful police arrested him when they did because he "might have killed them."

"I would squeeze them because it didn't leave a mark. That was my biggest concern," he said, describing one specific incident where one of his sons "turned red and was in pain."

"I had him and I couldn't take it anymore," he said. "I don't pick them up loving and gentle. I just pick them up. I know at the time I'm doing it roughly, but I'm frustrated."

The Crown wants him to serve another 18 months in jail, in addition to the nine months he's already spent behind bars since his arrest. He is seeking to be released immediately with time in custody.

"He knows he has anger-management problems, he knows he was hurting these babies, and yet he didn't go and get the help he needed," Mann said. "A message needs to be sent that the courts won't tolerate this type of behaviour on helpless babies."

The two-day sentencing hearing will conclude Monday.

Defence lawyer Rod Brecht is expected to provide several explanations for his client's violent behaviour, including a two-month stint in Kandahar in 2006 that may have left him suffering from post-traumatic stress disorder.
Family members told the Winnipeg Free Press last year the man - who works in maintenance and didn't see any front-line duty - has had trouble sleeping ever since his return.

The man and his 23-year-old wife were also raising their two-year-old son, which made for a hectic scene at home.

"I'm 24 years old and tied down for the rest of my life," the man told police after his arrest.

Family members came forward last fall to complain their repeated pleas for child-care assistance from the provincial government and Canadian Forces fell on deaf ears.

A series of e-mails obtained by the Winnipeg Free Press paint a disturbing picture of the weeks leading up to the alleged attack.

Most were written by the accused's in-laws, who felt the young family was reaching a "breaking point" because of stress, lack of sleep and finances after the birth of their premature babies in March.

The Crown admitted Wednesday there was a delay in getting respite care to the couple, but said the father must ultimately take responsibility for his actions, which includes turning down other offers of assistance.

The man also told police he'd previously abused his two-year-old son as a baby, which would have occurred before his trip to Afghanistan. 

He was denied bail after his arrest, despite promising to have no contact with his children without the supervision and authorization of Child and Family Services.

The soldier cited his lack of prior criminal record and the fact he has "served (his) country with honour" as grounds for his release.

What a POS.2 months in KAF...Yeah that was the reason  :
Hope he meets someone downtown who know's him and what he's done.

...Just wait till I get a terminal disease....


----------



## Celticgirl (21 Jun 2008)

Those children may survive, but the psychological impact of what was done to them - even though they won't recall any of it - will last a lifetime. 

Some people just should not be parents.


----------



## Gramps (21 Jun 2008)

This guy makes me sick. I would love to have a few minutes in a closed room with him.


----------



## -dikweed- (21 Jun 2008)

Unfortunately, this kind of abuse seems more common in the military than the general public- although I think I only have this perception because the media reports the hell out of these incidents.

I remember a guy from 4th AD here in gagetown got caught for sexually abusing his daughters a few years back.  Never saw it coming, I even went skiing with the dude once.  Creeps me out just thinkin about it.  I always wondered why his family was so messed up.  

The public puts alot pressure on servicemen and women , and when something like this comes out, they feel let down.  Its the same thing with any profession with the public trust- teachers, doctors, police officers, etc.


----------



## Gramps (21 Jun 2008)

Philltaj said:
			
		

> Unfortunately, this kind of abuse seems more common in the military than the general public- although I think I only have this perception because the media reports the hell out of these incidents.



To make a statement like this without backing it up with hard facts is just as bad as sensationalizing a story in the media. To make a statement like this on this forum without backing it up is just stupid.


----------



## George Wallace (21 Jun 2008)

Philltaj said:
			
		

> Unfortunately, this kind of abuse seems more common in the military than the general public- although I think I only have this perception because the media reports the hell out of these incidents.



I won't agree with the first half of your statement, but will agree with the second half.  If you pay a visit, or work in, any of the Child and Family Services and Aid organizations, in Municipal, Regional, and Provincial Systems, you will find many cases of abuse to children.  Case workers are overburdened with work.  I will agree with your statement that the media will more likely focus on a "prominent" person or case, rather than the many "common" (not that they are of any lesser an issue) cases out there.  If a Journalist has an agenda against one organization, they will focus on any 'dirt' that they can dig up against that organization.  

The military is good at documenting its activities, and keeping statistics.  It is more likely to be focused upon than, say, General Motors, who really don't care about their employees personal lives after they leave the plant.  The CF has records on people who have problems with alcohol, drugs, education, health, etc.  Does any other organization in Canada do the same tracking of their employees?  This makes the CF an easy target for Journalists who want to play with statistics and point a finger at the CF.

In a way, we are our own worse enemy, by trying to keep track of things and looking for means to improve them.


----------



## -dikweed- (21 Jun 2008)

Gramps said:
			
		

> To make a statement like this without backing it up with hard facts is just as bad as sensationalizing a story in the media. To make a statement like this on this forum without backing it up is just stupid.



I did not say it was fact, I said I had the perception.

In any case, abuse rates are higher in the US military than among non-military families, but the former only eclipsed the latter after the Iraq invasion began- Researchers in the States blame the rise in abuse on PTSD.  http://news.bio-medicine.org/medicine-news-3/Stress-of-deployment-increases-risk-of-child-abuse--neglect-in-military-families--UNC-study-shows-945-1/

I was unable to find statistics relating to the Canadian Forces with a quick google search, does anyone have them? 

EDIT: Found something
*
"Information from a Family Violence Initiative partner department: The Canadian Forces Response to Family Violence

While there is no evidence to suggest that family violence is any more or less prevalent in the military community than it is within Canadian society at large, in recent years, the Department of National Defence (DND) has developed and implemented policies and programs to address the issue in the Canadian Forces (CF).

These programs have been tailored to meet the needs of CF members and their families and take a comprehensive approach, which includes awareness and education, prevention and intervention. Dealing effectively with family violence is an important part of the CF commitment to military families yet it is an area that is not widely understood. Some of the key elements that make up the CF response to family violence are identified below."*

http://www.phac-aspc.gc.ca/ncfv-cnivf/familyviolence/e-bulletin/e-fbulletin-Jan-2007_e.html

Seems like the military is doing its job, which I never said it didn't.


----------



## Gramps (21 Jun 2008)

Philltaj , had you put all of the info from your first and second post together in one comment then it would have made much more sense and would have gotten your point across in a much better way.


----------



## Jed (21 Jun 2008)

Philtaj: As Gramps points out your critical lack of information in your first post most likely put a number of serving personnel and ex miliary in a defensive mode immediately. It is hard to make your point with someone who you have just dumped the slop pail on, even if it was unintentional.

Jed


----------



## armyvern (21 Jun 2008)

And, now he's clarified ... so we can move on from pointing out the error in his original method to him ...


----------



## visitor (21 Jun 2008)

Studies in the US in at least 3 states show that military kids are twice as likely to die of severe abuse than civilian kids. And for each child that is killed, there are many more living with less severe abuse. Abuse is more likely to happen in families who are isolated, who have financial problems, who move often, who abuse alcohol or drugs,  and who are under a lot of stress.  Kids at most risk are 1-2 year olds and the abusers are usually male.   The point of this is not to blame, but to predict so systems can be put in place to prevent. No wants wants to abuse their kids.


----------



## blacktriangle (21 Jun 2008)

Honestly I don't want kids, but if I ended up with them, I'd sure as hell take care of them.

That guy is a sicko, and the kids should never have to see him again.


----------



## ENGINEERS WIFE (24 Jun 2008)

House arrest for Winnipeg soldier who assaulted triplet son
By The Canadian Press



WINNIPEG - A soldier who squeezed his infant triplets so hard he broke their bones 19 times has been sentenced to 18 months of house arrest and ordered to undergo psychological treatment. 


Provincial court Judge Marvin Garfinkle rejected the Crown's request for an 18-month jail term, saying the soldier will get better counselling in the community than he would behind bars. 


"These offences require strong denunciation. They are terrible ... (but) his comments to the court, his behaviour in court, convey a desire to change," Garfinkle said Tuesday. 


The soldier did spend nine months in custody after his arrest last fall. 


The soldier, 25, cannot be identified because of a publication ban. He wiped tears from his eyes throughout the judge's comments and stared sadly at the floor when he made a brief statement to the court. 


"I really would like to start getting help and counselling or whatever else the court deems necessary to get back to my family," he said. 


Court was told the soldier and his common-law wife were struggling with the care of their triplet sons and an older toddler last year. Lacking sleep and under emotional and financial stress, the soldier admitted to habitually squeezing the infants in order to stop them from crying. 


It wasn't until a few months later that a doctor's X-rays revealed that the triplets had a total of 19 fractures between them - not clean breaks, but a buckling of the bones. The soldier said he didn't realized until then that he was hurting the children when he squeezed them. 


"In this case, it is not necessary to separate this offender from society, provided he gets the treatment and counselling," Garfinkle said in his ruling. 


For the next 18 months, the soldier will only be able to leave his home for work, doctor appointments and three hours a week of shopping. He will be required to undergo psychiatric counselling and take all medications prescribed to him. 


He will also be banned from being alone with anyone under 18. That includes his children unless a meeting is approved by Manitoba's Child and Family Services agency. 


Crown lawyer Jennifer Mann would not comment on the sentence, other than to say she has 30 days to consider whether to appeal. 


The soldier's admitted temper stems from several factors, including a tragic childhood and post-traumatic stress from a tour in Afghanistan, according to a psychologist's analysis presented by defence counsel. 


The soldier's father was abusive and ran off when the boy was only four years old. Years later, his mother dropped him off at high school one day and never returned. 


The analysis also said the soldier was traumatized in Afghanistan - not by being involved in any direct fighting, but by being required to perform menial tasks while others went into battle. 


The Crown rejected that argument, pointing out the soldier admitted to police he had also squeezed his eldest child before serving overseas. 


The soldier also told police he had trouble with his temper and at one point during the interview punched a wall. 

He also appeared thankful for the X-rays and for being arrested, saying if he had continued, he "might have killed" his children. 

The children remain in the care of their mother.


----------



## muffin (25 Jun 2008)

_" The analysis also said the soldier was traumatized in Afghanistan - *not by being involved in any direct fighting, but by being required to perform menial tasks while others went into battle.* "_

wow.... I didn't know "menial" duties could cause PTSD... sounds like more like envy to me. If he has serious anger and rage issues, it's most likely better he was never in battle anyway!

This whole thing just floors me...


----------



## Gramps (25 Jun 2008)

The punishment here does not even come close to fitting the crime. The whole thing is an insult to those little boys and a miscarriage of justice.


----------



## King Elessar (25 Jun 2008)

"It wasn't until a few months later that a doctor's X-rays revealed that the triplets had a total of 19 fractures between them - not clean breaks, but a buckling of the bones. The soldier said he didn't realized until then that he was hurting the children when he squeezed them."

19 Fractures!?!?!? and the bastard gets house arrest? i say throw him in a military jail and let him rot there.

Gramps said it perfectly

"The punishment here does not even come close to fitting the crime. The whole thing is an insult to those little boys and a miscarriage of justice."


----------



## RCDtpr (25 Jun 2008)

Assuming he's still in the CF I would at least hope some of the guys in his unit take him out drinking one night and "discuss" what he did.....


----------



## GAP (25 Jun 2008)

RCDtpr said:
			
		

> Assuming he's still in the CF *(according to the news today here in Winnipeg, he is still in the CF)* I would at least hope some of the guys in his unit take him out drinking one night and "discuss" what he did.....


----------



## CountDC (25 Jun 2008)

this whole thing is an insult to everyone except the piece of crap getting off scot free by some bleeding heart judge. Daddy left me when I was 4 - should consider himself lucky - could have stuck around and been like him. Mommy dumped me at high school - maybe this was a good hint to smarten up?? Menial labour for 2 months?? Give me a break. Normally not a fan of blanket parties but this guy certainly deserves several and more. The judge ignored his prior statements to police and swallowed his lies in court - I didn't know it was hurting them?? yeah right, after already telling the police he did.  That one alone should have been enough for the judge to lock him away. Are they going to have someone watch him 24 hours to ensure he doesn't get another chance at the kids? The mother has custody and I bet she is still letting him around the kids.


----------



## PMedMoe (25 Jun 2008)

This guy is part of the generation that some work colleagues and I were just discussing the other day.  What I like to call the "Talk Show" Generation.  The people who blame everything and everyone but themselves for their actions.

"My Dad left me, my Mom left me, my tour in Afghanistan sucked, so I squeezed my kids to stop them from crying (there's logical thinking  : ) but it's not my fault.

Yes, this jerk has not received what he truly deserves, however, at the very least, he should also have to undergo a vasectomy so he cannot father any more children.


----------



## wildman0101 (25 Jun 2008)

butler hut-call him out up close and personel (one on one)
proceed to kick the living s*** outa him
if that doesnt work blanket party (everybody )
only used if the regt has'nt fired him outta the army
with a dishonerable all-ready
used in extreme measures
right calming down now...
sorry im old school x-army 
hope this doesnt disturb anyone..
mods edit for content please 
just my personal thoughts
               best regards..
                     scoty b
ps.s. anyone that want beat up on me use pm ...thanks


----------



## GUNS (26 Jun 2008)

I just love " Blanket Party's ". :warstory:

Is my invite in the mail? :evil:


----------



## Dog (26 Jun 2008)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> This guy is part of the generation that some work colleagues and I were just discussing the other day.  What I like to call the "Talk Show" Generation.  The people who blame everything and everyone but themselves for their actions.
> 
> "My Dad left me, my Mom left me, my tour in Afghanistan sucked, so I squeezed my kids to stop them from crying (there's logical thinking  : ) but it's not my fault.
> 
> Yes, this jerk has not received what he truly deserves, however, at the very least, he should also have to undergo a vasectomy so he cannot father any more children.



You say it like this dirtbag is reflective of everyone else in his generation, and as if these types of excuses are the sole realm of 20-somethings.


----------



## ENGINEERS WIFE (26 Jun 2008)

Hopefully his children will recover fully and grow up to be happy, productive people, despite the fact that their father is a jacka$$ and that I hope that he doesn't pass on that legacy to his kids.  
Too bad he didn't get jail time, I'm sure he would get a really great 'blanket party' or other unmentionables there too.  Cuz even hardend criminals have a code of ethics and someone abusing infants is at the bottom of that sh#t pile.


----------



## PMedMoe (26 Jun 2008)

Dog said:
			
		

> You say it like this dirtbag is reflective of everyone else in his generation, and as if these types of excuses are the sole realm of 20-somethings.



I apologize for that.  I guess I shouldn't have used such a broad brush.  This "syndrome" is definitely trans-generational (is that a word?).  I know there are many people in their teens and twenties much more responsible than older people because I've met some of them, many on this website.


----------



## X-mo-1979 (24 Aug 2008)

I doubt he even got released.Lets not forget the child porn soldier in gagetown a few years...wisked off to a differnt posting to hide out for a few years.

This army does a poor job at making examples of people.Drug charges=promotions after C&P. etc etc .

The army disicipline is lacking.Edmonton should have more than its share of full cells


----------



## Niteshade (24 Aug 2008)

I'll be the devil's advocate here.

I agree the sentencing was a bit light.

However, people are confusing corrections with disciplinary action/punishment.

Does he deserve a more aggressive punishment that house arrest? Yes.

However we live in a society where the goal is to correct the behavior of the offender.

I think the judge did right. The guy acknowledges his error. He spent a good bit of time in jail. He has no prior's. He has served his country. The judge wants to correct the behavior hence the house arrest, condition's etc. This guy has pre-existing issues which he transfered to his kids. We think logically and have few or no "issues". He has many.

Good call on the judges part. Hopefully this person gets his act together, sorts his life out, and becomes the father his wife and kids expect of him.

Nites


----------



## Fishbone Jones (24 Aug 2008)

Niteshade said:
			
		

> I'll be the devil's advocate here.
> 
> I agree the sentencing was a bit light.
> 
> ...


  before he injures them again, or kills them, as is want to happen in these situations.


----------



## Cpl4Life (9 Sep 2008)

"Family members came forward last fall to complain their repeated pleas for child-care assistance from the provincial government and Canadian Forces fell on deaf ears."

Shortly after we had a child pass away, I was sent on my 5's.  I went because I needed to not stay at home and dwell on things.  My wife however was not so lucky.  We had an infant daughter at the time and so my wife has asked for respite.  She was treated like pure garbage by the MFRC social worker.  The social workerwas fully aware of our situation and made it very clear she could care less.  We are in the process of trying to deal with this but the MFRC Director is not returning my wife's calls.  Just yesterday I asked the Padre if there was anything he could do to help get us some answers.

I'm telling you this because, even after shit like this has happened (as in the guy who beat his triplets) AT THE SAME FREAKING BASE WE ARE AT, it continues to be the same.

In no way am I saying what this guy did was right in beating his kids, but if the guy's family was pleading for help and being ignored like my wife is, I feel whomever ignored those pleas for help is just as guilty as the guy who beat those children and should be held accountable for their actions or lack thereof.

Things need to change.


----------



## CLOTJunkie (22 Apr 2009)

I know it's a bit of a resurrection, but I lived with this individual for approximately three months. While they were figuring out what to do, they had him in shacks in the room across from mine. At first we weren't sure why he was there, he had a really beat up hand and some "anger" issues, but was one of the nicest guys you'd ever meet. Leant some movies, some other stuff and then he told us what he did to get the beat up hand and what he was angry about, (my roommate and myself) and we were appalled but had no idea that it was this serious and would have been in no position to enact "shack-justice" for something we knew nothing about. The next day, he disappeared and then the news articles came out and informed everyone about how serious it really was.


----------

